# Beard of Stars



## legoman (Sep 20, 2002)

I was reading a book on music yesterday and it mentioned an Album called 'Beard of Stars' by the Band Tyrannosaurous rex - its basically Marc Bolans T-Rex but under their original name. 

It said that many of the songs were inspired by characters from LotR (along with other mythical/fairytale creatures).
I was just wondering if anyone had heard it? And if so would it be worth purchasing? bearing in mind, I like T-Rex's stuff anyway. Thanks.


----------



## Eledhwen (Sep 28, 2002)

try www.softshoe-slim.com/lists/t/trex.html

Memories! I'm a lot older than most people on this forum - I was a teenager when T Rex was popular. In England kids still have to wear school uniform, and I got in trouble for wearing a red silk Marc Bolan T-shirt instead of the regulation white blouse.


----------



## legoman (Sep 28, 2002)

I assume by that you mean it is good.lol.
Hmmm, I think I'll look out for it, my mum always liked T-Rex but my dad didn't (that was only cos it was cool not to like them when he was at school), I personally think they're great. and with Lord of the Rings too, can't be bad at all.


----------

